# Angelfish babies..Hot Diggity dog



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Well hot diggity dog...two of my angelfish have spawned and attached a clutch of eggs to the side glass of my aquarium. I had no idea these two were even ready to spawn. I am guessing that a 50% water change 3 days ago prompted the two of them to get busy. I have no expectations of any of them surviving but the parents are doing their utmost to protect the eggs chasing away any fish that comes near. Would be nice babies too as it was a koi angel and silver/black angel that are mom and dad. Any suggestions as to what I could do to give these guys any chance of survival? I have nothing in the way of spare tanks, heaters, filters etc. .they are in a 220 gallon mixed community tank...feedback and advice welcome


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well what do you know my two angelfish did it again...and I think I know why...with all this heat the temperature in my tank has gone from 80 to 81 degrees...perhaps the one degree increase has caused them to spawn again...although I think this might be a different pair...cant tell them apart sexually but it is a different fish guarding the eggs.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

My daughter had angels and they laid eggs regularly but because it was a community tank she wasn't able to raise the fry successfully! Hope you have better success then she did!


----------

